# Infinity wax factory walk around



## Ralphy87 (Nov 27, 2018)

Just been along and had a walk around the infinity wax factory and shop the owner and founder was there and can honestly say youll never meet a nicer person answered all the question i had he couldnt be more helpful,I was shown around the lab where every thing is produced and shown and allowed to smell other things that in the pipeline,He started with very little money in his pocket and came from the same working background as im in myself oil and gas which i would find very hard too walk away from but he was fed up of a poor work life balance that i could relate too aswel,some balls if you ask me and such an inspiration being as young as he is i take my hat off to you keep up the hard work


----------



## Brad-ST (Nov 17, 2013)

Was it Michael you met there? I can vouch for him too, I stock his products in my store and he is a great guy. Even made time to chat to me for 20 minutes at Waxstock wven though the Infinity Wax stand was heaving. In fact he always seems to be flat out working but still manages to respond in a timely manner. You won’t go wrong with their products either, I’ve not had a single products I am disappointed with!


----------



## Ralphy87 (Nov 27, 2018)

Yeah,Think there going to be my new go to as there only 5 minutes away,i must have been there for over an hour and even got chatting away from detailing hes just one of the boys,Audi S5 is booked in for a full paint correction and protection,Get a load of his products that are safe to be used on the car once this has been done


----------



## sofianeo (Nov 28, 2018)

Recently i saw your post it is very good and information looking style.


----------



## wax-planet (Sep 30, 2010)

Infinitys ceramic detail spray is very impressive :thumb:


----------

